# Spooky Trees - first attempt



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also stick some skulls into the foam...they look great and what a genius idea!


----------



## MyKH3LL (Oct 27, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> You can also stick some skulls into the foam...they look great and what a genius idea!


Thank you.

I was actually thinking of doing that this year! I'll get some foam mannequins and carve them up a bit to look scary, then set them in the expanding foam before it dries. I was hoping to somehow work a solar panel in so the eyes have a subtle glow at night.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

These are great. Pinning this!
Great idea starting with the PVC. 
Thinking of expanding on this idea and use it for the branches also and covering with expanding foam. 

matrixmom love the idea of putting skulls in.


----------



## DamageGirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Good job. Excellent work!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

great stuff strikes again lol. super looking trees. great scene fillers


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

I used your inspiration to come up with some similar trees of my own! I'm at the second phase which is getting them painted, however did you do use anything in particular to help protect them from rain/weather? 

Any tips to help the longevity would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Slaughter83 (Aug 9, 2017)

Those look awesome. Im thinking i may have to just scrap the 4 meter long branch i had my partner carry home and do something like this instead


----------

